# Ibanez TAM Owners Check In! - TAM10 / TAM100



## MemphisHawk (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, It has to happen! There are a hundred TAM10 NGD posts a day going on. 

TAM100 and TAM10 owners unite!!! GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post pics, mods, whatever.

My TAM for the record.







Next to one of my sixes


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 10, 2014)

I can say that I like the coil tap switch placement better on the 100 than the 10.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 10, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I can say that I like the coil tap switch placement better on the 100 than the 10.



I'd definitely have to agree with you there. It's kind of awkward for me to find it between the knobs and keep fiddling with it, but then again the electronic configuration isn't what I'd prefer for my tastes. It's not a guitar I designed, so I guess I just have to suck it up, cuz I bought it anyways. XD

And totally digging your icon, love me some Fullmetal Alchemist.

And +1 for this thread, especially since I bought one of these and it's AMAAAZING!


----------



## jmeezle (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi gize!











After three days with this thing I'm finally getting used to it and I love it!


----------



## Johnny16142 (Feb 11, 2014)

My tam 10 just shipped, so excited!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 11, 2014)

I think Ibanez is wishing they bumped the price on the TAM10, there are selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 11, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I think Ibanez is wishing they bumped the price on the TAM10, there are selling like hotcakes.



But on the other hand, if they're selling a ton of these, they might very well be making a lot of money off of them anyways. It's all got to do with supply and demand, and the quality of the product they're selling. 

Either way, it's a beautiful guitar for a phenomenal price.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 12, 2014)

So, supposing that I could find one for sale, would a M80M neck bolt onto a TAM10?.... Then you'd have a 30" scale TAM going on.


----------



## Forkface (Feb 12, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> So, supposing that I could find one for sale, would a M80M neck bolt onto a TAM10?.... Then you'd have a 30" scale TAM going on.



I would assume you'll have to move the bridge a bit too? for intonation and whatnot? all guesswork though, but honestly I would just keep them both intact


----------



## Johnny16142 (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find reviews of the Tam10? I've looked but haven't found anything


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> So, supposing that I could find one for sale, would a M80M neck bolt onto a TAM10?.... Then you'd have a 30" scale TAM going on.



If you were to do that, you might have to move the bridge a bit. From my limited knowledge of guitar building, whatever the distance is from the nut to the 12th fret, it has to be equidistant from the 12th fret to the bridge. Those two models probably have different science behind them, so I wouldn't bet on the two being compatible without some sort of modification.



Johnny16142 said:


> Has anyone been able to find reviews of the Tam10? I've looked but haven't found anything



Do you mean official reviews or just ones on this forum?

If you mean official, I haven't seen any yet, since this is a pretty new guitar, but I'm sure a few will pop up within the next couple of months.


----------



## Johnny16142 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea I meant official. I've read a few user reviews and people seem to genuinely love the guitar.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 12, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> So, supposing that I could find one for sale, would a M80M neck bolt onto a TAM10?.... Then you'd have a 30" scale TAM going on.



No, sadly this wouldn't work. you could make a conversion neck from 27" to 28.5" or 29.4" / 30", but you couldn't just bolt a neck on, cause the bridge placement would throw intonation out.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tis settled, I shall save up for TAM10 xD


----------



## Moris_7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't know if it's the better place to post my question, but you're probably the best to answer!

How is the neck/fretboard of the TAM10?

When I tried a RGIR28FE I've notice that the frets edge were pretty raw and the overall feeling on the neck was just ok.


----------



## jmeezle (Feb 16, 2014)

Moris_7 said:


> Don't know if it's the better place to post my question, but you're probably the best to answer!
> 
> How is the neck/fretboard of the TAM10?
> 
> When I tried a RGIR28FE I've notice that the frets edge were pretty raw and the overall feeling on the neck was just ok.



Each TAM10 is different so I can only speak for mine but I have no issues at all with sharp frets. Even through these aren't Prestige models they seemed to pay close attention to detail before it was shipped off to the retail spots.


----------



## Pyrocario (Feb 26, 2014)

Ordered my TAM10 a few days ago. No idea when it will get in but I'm in no hurry. Could have gotten the 100 but I can't justify $4000 when I have an RG2228a.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Feb 26, 2014)

I plan on getting the TAM10 off zzounds with their payment plan. THey don't arrive until march11 though. If I am not approved (I have been numerous other times) my backup plan is to buy a Schecter Banshee 8 string passive version. How would you say the TAM10 neck compares to a schecter hellraiser c8 neck? I own a c8 special but don't really like it. I don't mind the playability but the sound is way too muffled and dull. I prefer passive pickups and coil tap ability anyways. I'm not so sure about the Ionizers. I may eventually swap it out for a more extreme pickup. What are your opinions on the ionizers for extreme metal? Convince me to invest in one of these guitars!


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 26, 2014)

Man, I love the TAM100! Great color.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Feb 26, 2014)

is the TAM100 really worth three times the price of the TAM10? What does it have that the 10 doesn't other than a nicer color and gold hardware?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 27, 2014)

Of course it's not REALLY worth 3 times the price. There is no question the neck is more exotic / expensive woods when compared to the 10. It also has the locking bridge which is different than the 10. It's just more ornate in general. Ibanez made something that was at a ridiculous price point because they knew people would buy it. I thought about getting a 10 so don't wear out my 100 so fast. I play it exclusively as it stands.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Feb 28, 2014)

do you think the 27 inch scale length is long enough to tune it a half step down (including dropping the low F string an additional step down to D#) I know it is setup to have a low E but 27 inches isn't that long for an 8 string so I am worried. What gauge strings does it come with? How is the fret buzz? I have a schecter c8 special with a 26.5 inch neck and when I tune the low string to D# it sounds dead and I also get fret buzz. That is with an 80 gauge string too.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> I plan on getting the TAM10 off zzounds with their payment plan. THey don't arrive until march11 though. If I am not approved (I have been numerous other times)...



I'd bet you would be approved. AMS definitely takes into account your past dealings with them. My first time getting an axe from them a few years back i had pretty lousy credit, no issues.


----------



## jmeezle (Feb 28, 2014)

Any recommendations for new locking tuners for my TAM10? Looking to replace the stock Ibanez ones. Thanks!


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 1, 2014)

ugh I still am a bit concerned with the scale length of this guitar. I plan on tuning it down a half step. The low string will either be an F or D#. WHen I have the low string dropped to D#, which I plan to on occasion, I am worried the 27 inch neck is not long enough for it.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 1, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> ugh I still am a bit concerned with the scale length of this guitar. I plan on tuning it down a half step. The low string will either be an F or D#. WHen I have the low string dropped to D#, which I plan to on occasion, I am worried the 27 inch neck is not long enough for it.



No worries, it comes setup from the factory in EBEADGBE tuning. Pretty sure you'll be fine.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 1, 2014)

TAM10 stuff: 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/3-1-14-idea[/SC]


----------



## Techdeath (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh my god. So Friggin Classy!


----------



## IntoEntropy (Mar 2, 2014)

CLIP!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/into-entropy/ibanez-tam10-tosin-abasi[/SC]


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 3, 2014)

so does anyone know if the TAM10 is a premium model or not? What kind of quality is it? I noticed there are the new 8 string prestige models for the same price but they don't have the features I want which is passive pickups and coil tapping


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 3, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> so does anyone know if the TAM10 is a premium model or not? What kind of quality is it? I noticed there are the new 8 string prestige models for the same price but they don't have the features I want which is passive pickups and coil tapping



These are Premium models. The build quality (on mine at least) is excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 3, 2014)

how much better do you think a prestige model is? I noticed they have a new 8 string prestige that came out that is the same price as the TAM10. It just doesn't have the features I want which are passive pickups and coil tapping.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 3, 2014)

do you know how these compare to an agile guitar or a schecter?


----------



## Pyrocario (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine came in 






I'll post an NGD in a couple of days when I can get some good pictures and had a bit more time with it.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 4, 2014)

yayyy!


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 4, 2014)

how is the fret buzz on the TAM10? Do you get any on the lower strings? Does it hold tuning well?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 5, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> how is the fret buzz on the TAM10? Do you get any on the lower strings? Does it hold tuning well?



The only issue I have with any sort of buzzing, really, is on the end of the fretboard of the low two strings, but considering the string size, it's definitely as close to perfect as it can get.

I don't know if anyone else who owns a TAM10 is having tuning issues, but mine keeps on going out of tune a half step whenever I have my guitar sitting for about a day. Considering just replacing the tuners, as ALL of the strings go out of tune about the same amount.


----------



## Pyrocario (Mar 5, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> how is the fret buzz on the TAM10? Do you get any on the lower strings? Does it hold tuning well?



So far mine's been staying in tune. I have buzz on the bottom 3 strings when played open but it doesn't come through the amp.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 5, 2014)

is it normal to have buzz like that? Would a prestige model have fret buzz?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Did any of you experiencing buzz setup your guitars after receiving them?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 6, 2014)

I set mine up and the buzz is gone. The action was entirely too low out of the box.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 6, 2014)

This was on a tam100 built last October that sat in a warehouse until I made this thread.


----------



## Pyrocario (Mar 6, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Did any of you experiencing buzz setup your guitars after receiving them?



I haven't had a chance to properly set it up yet, I got it to where it was comfortable to play. Going to adjust it tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool thanks guys. Was going to say buzz out of the box isn't uncommon, buzz after a setup that can't be dialed out is a problem


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 6, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/meshuggah-closed-eye-visuals[/SC]

One of my favorite Meshuggah riffs played even lower than normal.

Guitar: Ibanez TAM10 + POD HD500
Bass: Ibanez BTB676 + Amplitube
Drums: Superior Drummer 2.0 + Slate Trigger


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 6, 2014)

care to share that pod hdt500 patch?


----------



## Uwe Schütz (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Uwe Schütz (Mar 8, 2014)

This should help you as far as quality is concerned...






http://youtu.be/oyVT9tCsIU0


----------



## Pyrocario (Mar 8, 2014)

Recording I did with mine

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dbxmusic/tam10-test[/SC]


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 8, 2014)

Uwe Schütz;3955831 said:


> This should help you as far as quality is concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The security guard is JAMMIN to the song in that video. Or is it just a guy turned around not looking at the stage the whole time, lol.


----------



## IntoEntropy (Mar 12, 2014)

i did have some issues with the bridge as far as the saddles are concerned. the lowest E saddle spring (the one that keeps the saddle from backing up) is a bit too short. fully intonated the saddles are almost to the edge of the bridge assembly. they also wiggle a bit. i ended up taking the spring out and pulling on it so it gives the saddle a little more "push". the allen intonation screws also wiggle a bit sometimes and id have to turn them by finger to get them stable. other than that, i can get everything to 1mm action with absolutely no fret buzz.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 13, 2014)

I think there's something to be said for the quality of this guitar being that Tosin would play it in a live setting instead of his TAM100, without the FX EDGE lll and other features. 

The more I play my TAM10 and "break it in" the more I love it. When I crank it through my live rig (POD HD500 + Carvin TS100 + Fender 4x12 with Celestions) it sounds absolutely killer. 

I think someone asked about the TAM10 compared to a Agile or Schecter and I will tell you that it's not even close. The TAM10 hands down destroys an Agile (I've owned two) and every Schecter I've played. The only other guitar I found myself completely infatuated with is my '07 Les Paul 1960 Reissue and now I can safely say my TAM10 falls into that category.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 15, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/aal-tooth-and-claw-clip[/SC]

Quick clip to test out some new layered drum samples and try a different Redwirez IR with my HD500 + Ibanez TAM10.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 16, 2014)

The more I see these, the more I want one. Seems like such a nice axe for the price.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 17, 2014)

jmeezle said:


> I think there's something to be said for the quality of this guitar being that Tosin would play it in a live setting instead of his TAM100, without the FX EDGE lll and other features.
> 
> The more I play my TAM10 and "break it in" the more I love it. When I crank it through my live rig (POD HD500 + Carvin TS100 + Fender 4x12 with Celestions) it sounds absolutely killer.
> 
> I think someone asked about the TAM10 compared to a Agile or Schecter and I will tell you that it's not even close. The TAM10 hands down destroys an Agile (I've owned two) and every Schecter I've played. The only other guitar I found myself completely infatuated with is my '07 Les Paul 1960 Reissue and now I can safely say my TAM10 falls into that category.



If I'm correct, I believe that's his LACS. He's been playing it live lately because he's been having issues with his TAM100, I think something wired wrong on it. He played it live for a song, but it wasn't working properly, so he's been playing that. It's basically the basis for the TAM10, I know he said something about it this past NAMM.
It's still awesome that he uses that one live, though. Definitely a sharp looking guitar.


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 17, 2014)

I am gassing so hard for one of these now...oh my god...


----------



## Svava (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoke to him about this yesterday

He said he likes the slightly thicker neck on it. He used it for most of the old songs and busted out his TAM100 for the new stuff- which he has two of with him.

Also he uses 9's 

Now to go back to editing my proposal to my fiance as to why 4000 USD is going to be spent on this...


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 17, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> If I'm correct, I believe that's his LACS. He's been playing it live lately because he's been having issues with his TAM100, I think something wired wrong on it. He played it live for a song, but it wasn't working properly, so he's been playing that. It's basically the basis for the TAM10, I know he said something about it this past NAMM.
> It's still awesome that he uses that one live, though. Definitely a sharp looking guitar.



It's not his LACS. It's the TAM10. His custom has an HH configuration with black D Activators. And an Edge FX bridge.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 17, 2014)

Svava said:


> Spoke to him about this yesterday
> 
> He said he likes the slightly thicker neck on it. He used it for most of the old songs and busted out his TAM100 for the new stuff- which he has two of with him.
> 
> ...



I bought the TAM100 and told my wife to suck it. End of story. It still hasn't killed her and I'm still as happy as the day I bought it. It's the only guitar I literally feel like a rock star playing in 21 years of owning and playing guitars. I love it more and more every day.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought the TAM10 and didn't even tell my wife. She knows now  Damn it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 17, 2014)

I was considering buying one but zzounds or ams didn't have them in stock until mid April. I ended up buying a RG852 prestige instead  How would you say the TAM10 plays compared to a prestige model? I plan on changing the stock EMGs to a passive set and adding a coil tap switch.


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Mar 21, 2014)

As for neck swaps, it would be pretty interesting to see what a TAM10 would look like with a TAM100 Neck. For anyone who happens to have both of those guitars. Just throwing that out there. I'm sure it would be a lot like his LACS that had a rosewood neck I believe. Anyways, great guitars everyone!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2014)

I played a TAM10 at NAMM, over at the DiMarzio booth. They're GREAT!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, played a TAM10 today and loved it. Very well set up and super easy to play. Also that new Gibraltar bridge is really comfortable! 

I have never really spent time with an extended scale guitar before and i was surprised by how negligible the difference in length felt when you were playing. When i thought about if could feel a slight difference but when i grooved it didn't matter.

This is now on the wish list for sure. Crap why am i so poor...


----------



## shpence (Mar 27, 2014)

I really need to find somewhere to play one of these. I have wanted to enter the 8-string world but don't want to spend 4k and learn I don't dig the extended scale much. Non-stop spinning of The Joy of Motion is making me think about it though!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Mar 27, 2014)

shpence said:


> I really need to find somewhere to play one of these. I have wanted to enter the 8-string world but don't want to spend 4k and learn I don't dig the extended scale much. Non-stop spinning of The Joy of Motion is making me think about it though!



I have to say i loved the scale. It didn't feel unnatural in any way if that makes sense!?


----------



## trayenshreds (Mar 28, 2014)

My TAM10 is backordered for 04/04/2014.. can't wait! Will check in with pictures of it & my recently new RG2228ABK once the TAM arrives


----------



## mnit1965 (Mar 28, 2014)

... that the TAM10 would look great with a white pickguard, just like a stripped down white Universe UV777PWH without the pyramid inlays?

Anyone has changed the pickguard to a white one, pics?


----------



## apiss (Mar 28, 2014)

I think it'll look pretty bland, really. 

The UV7PWH's body color is actually off-white, kinda faded, creme-ish hue. When coupled with a white pickguard, you can actually see the two different shades of white between the body and the pickguard.

The TAM10's body color, I believe, is plain white. Basically the same color as the white pickguard. So, the two being the same color, my guess is it won't really look like a PWH.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 28, 2014)

I love the red pickguard... but remember to change the truss rod cover to match the new pickguard as well.


----------



## Svava (Mar 31, 2014)

Cleared with the fiance.

Now need to get the finance xD

I am hoping to finanace it actually but I have no credit... I wonder if sweetwater will work it out with me...


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 31, 2014)

zzounds approves payments plans way easier than sweetwater just to let you know. I wasn't approved for sweetwater but zzounds approved me. You can also do 8 payments with them.


----------



## Svava (Apr 1, 2014)

Ericjutsu said:


> zzounds approves payments plans way easier than sweetwater just to let you know. I wasn't approved for sweetwater but zzounds approved me. You can also do 8 payments with them.



Sweetwater denied me...

The thing is though I have zee ro credit.

I don't usually finance anything, I have no mortgage and no credit cards.


Is it worth trying zzounds?

EDIT: Just checked- they don't have any TAM100's? Not listed on the site anyway.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't think Ibanez plans on making the 100 forever. It's been over a year and they are advertised as "extremely limited" so places might start running out, especially considering that most places are going to only have 1 at a time on hand.


----------



## Svava (Apr 2, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I don't think Ibanez plans on making the 100 forever. It's been over a year and they are advertised as "extremely limited" so places might start running out, especially considering that most places are going to only have 1 at a time on hand.



GC and Sweetwater are saying it'll be a few weeks or until July that they have them available.

I am going to call ZZounds to see if they'll do the finance thing despite my lack of history...


I do not want to miss out on owning one of these incredible things...


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 10, 2014)

I finally got a chance to play the TAM 10 at our local GC last night.
I'm pretty impressed!
It felt "good", like it's put together well. The action felt great right 
off the rack. I really liked how the neck felt!
It feels more "solid" than my RGA8.(not sure how to explain it)
But, I'm still not sold on the shorter scale for an 8.


----------



## Xanderdad (Apr 13, 2014)

I picked up a TAM10 at one of my local Guitar Centers Friday night. Luckily it had only been in the store for 2 days, so it hadn't been molested at all. No buckle rash or dirt/grime on the neck or strings. 

Overall build quality seems pretty good for a mass production instrument, obviously no where near as good as my Dell'Isola 7. It has a few minor flaws in the paint on the back of the guitar around the neck screws. I'd consider the fretwork to be above average in general, but not amazing. Intonation was horrible out of the box on the low E and B strings. I prefer low action, but I think it was unusually high out of the box. I've been able to fix all of my concerns with some basic setup and steel wool on the frets. The guitar responds well to setup. The rosewood fretboard also has some really nice grain. 

Can't comment too much on playability yet. It's my first 8, first unfinished neck and my first guitar longer than 27". With that said, I do like the string tension and the notes ring out beautifully. The bridge is extremely comfortable for all types of playing. After a few days I don't seem to notice the length anymore. The one part I'm going to change is the tuning machines. They are absolutely dreadful, especially with the ratio for the lower strings. Some Gotoh or Sperzel locking machines are in order.

Sound-wise, it rocks as you'd expect for djenty kind of stuff, but the clean tones are surprisingly quite good. The 10 different pickup selections are nice, and each one has a different tonal quality. For the price point ($1299) it's hard not to recommend it for a better than average quality 8 string. I'll try and snap some more quality pictures this week.


----------



## jmeezle (May 6, 2014)

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/jm2484/tam10-alternate-tuning-clip[/SC]

I've always been a fan of alternate tunings so I tried a few things with my 8 in this clip. I ended up tuning my G string to A which gave me EBEADABE and allowed me to create this dissonant/shrill chord that you hear in the first riff. Enjoy!


----------



## Nonservium (May 6, 2014)

^ that is bad ass...


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys just a question, sorry if this has been explained in the past.

Does anyone know why the TAM100 has such a wide Pickup selector route? Its something I found very odd considering nearly every other RG style model has what I would normally expect in a cleaner, tighter route ... even the TAM10 has this more seamless route. (even the Fender in the 1st pic)

Still would love to own these guitars, just always wondered about that selector cutout.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 7, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Hey guys just a question, sorry if this has been explained in the past.
> 
> Does anyone know why the TAM100 has such a wide Pickup selector route? Its something I found very odd considering nearly every other RG style model has what I would normally expect in a cleaner, tighter route ... even the TAM10 has this more seamless route. (even the Fender in the 1st pic)
> 
> Still would love to own these guitars, just always wondered about that selector cutout.



Because it has a pickguard but the electronics are directly attached to the body and it is rear routed, not front routed.


----------



## slapnutz (May 7, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> Because it has a pickguard but the electronics are directly attached to the body and it is rear routed, not front routed.



Ah I see, does that mean the TAM10 has rear routed electronics compared to the TAM100?


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 13, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Ah I see, does that mean the TAM10 has rear routed electronics compared to the TAM100?



The TAM100 has a normal rout for the pickup switch, the pickguard just has a bigger hole in it than the TAM10. There is still an access port on the back of a TAM100.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 13, 2014)

PS, looks like Ibanez is still making the TAM100, but all the big retailers have none in stock with a 2 month delay at least.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 14, 2014)

No reason, just whoring.


----------



## Lankles (May 14, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> No reason, just whoring.



No complaints here, keep 'em coming!


----------



## stinkoman (May 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody could tell me for certain if the TAM10 has the Titanium reinforcment like the TAM100 and the RG8? I've asked twice and both got an unsure and the when googling I get linked to the TAM100 specs.


----------



## Xanderdad (May 19, 2014)

There was a tag or some kind of documentation about reinforcement rods in the case from my TAM10. I'll take a look later to see if I can find it.


----------



## stinkoman (May 20, 2014)

Xanderdad said:


> There was a tag or some kind of documentation about reinforcement rods in the case from my TAM10. I'll take a look later to see if I can find it.



Thank you very much that would be very appreciated!


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 21, 2014)

Here is what is in the TAM100 case for good measure.


----------



## Xanderdad (May 21, 2014)

Yes that very same KTS tag was in my TAM10 case.


----------



## jmeezle (May 23, 2014)

I covered a section of Meshuggah - Spasm using my TAM10, enjoy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jm2484/meshuggah-spasm-cover-drum-solo-section[/SC]


----------



## Wildebeest (May 23, 2014)

I absolutely love the TAM100. I've considered liquidating all my current guitars to get me the money for one, but even then I don't think I can justify spending $4k on a guitar at this point in my life. Very cool thread, great pics everybody.


edit: but yo that photo on the front page...


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 24, 2014)

I never realized I didn't post these pics.


----------



## MemphisHawk (May 24, 2014)

Wildebeest said:


> I absolutely love the TAM100. I've considered liquidating all my current guitars to get me the money for one,.



DO IT DO IT


----------



## jmeezle (May 29, 2014)

Slamming on my TAM10, working out some riff ideas for my band Replicas.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 13, 2014)

So on the edge 3 bridge, I guess I cranked down the string holder too tight last time I changed strings and broke one of those tiny little black things in the saddle. I can't find that as a replacement part on ibanez website. Do I have to buy a whole saddle just for the little piece that clamps down on the string??






It's just the little block that the allen bolts pushes in, you can see in the picture.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 13, 2014)

And here's some pics with no pick guard on a TAM100 since it looks like this broken piece is derailing my string change.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 14, 2014)

It feels like I'm looking at a fine woman without her top on. Warn us if you're posting NSFW sh!t, man!!!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Actually now that I am thinking about it, is there a site that can make me a clear pickguard for 8-string Ibanez? That would actually be an awesome way to cover up the holes.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Actually now that I am thinking about it, is there a site that can make me a clear pickguard for 8-string Ibanez? That would actually be an awesome way to cover up the holes.



I know there's a website or two that make pickguards for all sorts of guitars, I can't remember the name off-hand as I'm pretty buzzed while typing all of this out. I believe also if it's a model that isn't very mass-produced, you can send them your pickguard and they'll do it in whatever material, and I think clear plexi is one of them.

Though personally, the pickguard is really part of the look of that guitar.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Though personally, the pickguard is really part of the look of that guitar.




I was thinking I could just change it with every other string change or something of the sort, just to mix it up. I know most people here are like me and can't leave 'well enough'' alone.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I was thinking I could just change it with every other string change or something of the sort, just to mix it up. I know most people here are like me and can't leave 'well enough'' alone.



*is actually working on trying to put a green pickguard on his TAM10*


----------



## AyrtonS (Jun 15, 2014)

Considering on buying my own... Can somebody tell me if the bodies are slimmed down on the TAM10s the way they are on the TAM100?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jun 24, 2014)

So is there a 7 string version of the bridge on the TAM100 / M8M? I guess if there is, I am not sure of the nomenclature. I feel like I have seen one.


----------



## Johnny16142 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Johnny16142 (Jul 7, 2014)

My band was fortunate enough to open for Animals as Leaders. I spoke with their guitar tech and he was comparing my tam10 to tosins tam 100 and said they felt very similar. A few minor differences but he was impressed. Same electronics, same pickups, different bridge, different paint, babinga top on the neck. Pretty similar.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 12, 2014)

That's interesting. Tosin has been touring with a TAM10 since they came out. Was he directly comparing yours?.. because I imagine he has been tooling on a TAM10 for a while now.


----------



## Dentom79 (Jul 12, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I was thinking I could just change it with every other string change or something of the sort, just to mix it up. I know most people here are like me and can't leave 'well enough'' alone.



Please do so, I think it would look amazing, don't forget a matching see-through truss-rod cover though!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 30, 2014)

TONE TEST!

[YOUTUBEVID]uc_3PYqfFMo[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 14, 2014)

Joining the club soon!  

First 8 string, excited to try one out.


----------



## Omura (Sep 14, 2014)

For those wanting to have multiple pickguards to swap out when changing strings, I would seriously considers magnetically mounting the pickguards if you want to swap them that often, screwing in and out those little screws over and over will probably ruin the threading in the body over time, that or use small brass inserts for the screws that won't wear out.
Ps, not a TAM10/100 owner, TAM10 is the only 8 I'm interested in though, wallet is feeling light at the moment though


----------



## Svava (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick question for you guys- the TAM100 has stainless steel frets right??


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> Quick question for you guys- the TAM100 has stainless steel frets right??



I don't believe so.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Dec 5, 2014)

If it did, They would come out and say it. Are the TAM100s even still in production at this point?


----------



## Svava (Dec 6, 2014)

They're definitely in production lol


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been really interested into how this bad boy sounds, almost looks like it'll sound a lil tinny, and I would swap out those pickups immediately.


----------



## 8195229 (Dec 8, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> That's interesting. Tosin has been touring with a TAM10 since they came out. Was he directly comparing yours?.. because I imagine he has been tooling on a TAM10 for a while now.



Well it's not a TAM10 exactly. It's an LACS, but that's what they based it off of. Hell even Meshuggah doesn't use the production M8M. They use LACS as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 8, 2014)

SiggyCertified said:


> I've been really interested into how this bad boy sounds, almost looks like it'll sound a lil tinny, and I would swap out those pickups immediately.



Direct opposite, maybe with the coil split you'll get close to a tinny sound. But a Wenge Neck + Basswood Body isn't the brightest wood combination out there.

Sounded really fat when I had mine, it was a gorgeous guitar and sounded awesome. I only wish it came in a 7 string variant, pretty much the reason why I ordered the Mayones Duvell Elite, to get that Wenge Neck on a 7 string.

The Ionizers aren't overly bright either, the coil splits give you the attack and sharpness you're referring too, which is nice to have but is also able to be turned off.

While I'm here


----------



## Fathand (Feb 3, 2015)

Nothing special here. Was just bored and browsing some 8-string guitars to kill time, and realized the TAM100/10 models are pretty sweet looking guitars (and not too shabby in the spec front either). 

This thread needs more pics. 

And out of curiosity, how's the low string intonation on the TAM10? It was one of the main reasons I got rid of my RG8, it was too much of a hassle to get that low F intonate correctly with the bridge it has. 

(The other reason being that I didn't really use the 2 lowest strings, I still got too much stuff to learn on the first 6... )


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 7, 2015)

here's my TAM team together : 







details and some more pix here : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/275910-ngd-ibanez-tam-10-floyd-rose.html


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 24, 2015)

I heard there was a TAM100 for sale for 2,300USD in the for sale section.... lol.


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 22, 2015)

I joined the club!! Best guitar I've owned so far 










I can't get over how thin the neck is and I love the options with the pickup layout.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Apr 26, 2015)

does anyone knows where can still find a good price for a TAM100? brand new or used both


----------



## sonicwarrior (May 5, 2015)

I got one, too. Does anyone know how to get the knobs off? I tried to push them off but that didn't work.


----------



## Eclipse (May 11, 2015)

That M80M neck on the TAM sounds interesting...


----------



## JerichoCheng (May 25, 2015)

finally,,,
i can found one and join the club,
really love the neck and sounds,
not the best build quality guitar but still the fav 8s ive played,


----------



## Cyphol (Jan 23, 2017)

Proud owner of TAM100. I actually looked for it everywhere while I was travelling. Guitar Center in LA, called all the stores in Sydney while I was there. Although when I was in Bangkok, I called the official Ibanez dealership and they had 1/3 total left, boxed and untouched. I was lucky since that was the last batch to be shipped from Ibanez. When I bought my JPXI-7 I got a signed authentication letter e.t.c. I was a bit worried about the TAM100 not having that, but it is definitely real and I double checked with Ibanez support. All the tags and so forth are there, but no documentation of authenticety. Anyone else who didn't get one?


----------

